# Parts Truck For Sale. Check it Out. Located on LI New York



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm selling my 95 reg cab XE Hard body 4 cyl 5 spd pick up truck. The truck is located in central Long Island, NY. It has a perfectly operating drive train (only about 84,000 miles on this truck), nice interior, and decent body, although the frame is rotted badly and it can't be inspected. Therefore it is useless as a vehicle in it's current state. I have only removed the aftermarket stereo system I put in it, nothing else. The truck has many recent replacement parts. It has a brand new $250 Sure Step rear bumper, alternator, battery, shock, struts and more. As you can see it has chrome wheels as well, whichhave zero rust. Tires are pretty shot though. $800 gets you the whole truck. I'm not looking to part things out, sorry. Reasonable offers will be considered. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

BTW the pic was taken about 3 years ago, but the truck still looks the same except for the badly rotted frame. It was rusted somewhat when I bought it, but for some reason just got really bad in between then and now. I'm no expert, but i would say it's un-fixable.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

got an offer for $500. the guy is coming tomorrow. gonna take it if no other offers. saddd. what a shame. wish i could sue nissan


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i know how u feel mine was a 97 hb 2.4 and 4x4 and low blue book was 2300 and didnt even get 500 out of it


----------

